# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  ready for summer

## indybob

Since we will miss being in Jamaica this year.....decided to 'yard up' the yard..

----------


## northcoast

VERY nice, Indy Bob....wondering why this got moved out of the "loop"!

----------


## Islander

Awesome, love the Jamaican BBQ and back yard!!  

Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## Callie Rose

Love it !   wish i had that sitting in my back yard, indybob.  although we'll be hitting the negril beach 10 days !

----------


## Nurse Marcia

You are ready for some serious yard food!! Looks very inviting.

----------

